# Stationary swimming! Normal!?



## JaspersANGEL (Oct 12, 2009)

Ok I posted in "Betta Fish Care" about him but he really worries me.

What does it mean if a Betta stay's in one spot for hours on end and stare's?

My King Veil Tail Betta Jet is sick or something, he has taken up stationary swimming and on rare occasion's just props himself against something near the thermometer and stare's.
I know that he's getting older and may have stopped his spazzy swimming, he's six month's old and six month's ago I got him at Big All's so who know's how old he really is? But seem's to me that stationary swimming all day is not normal getting old behavior..or maybe it is I dunno.

I thought he was bored, so I'm still trying to distract him with activities but it's maybe starting to look like something else?

I'm just really worried, maybe u guy's can help me figure out what is wrong with him?

Thankx in advance!


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

It's normal for them to do that for a few minutes, but not hours on end. If he's getting old, he's probably slowing down. But he shouldn't be THAT sedentary. I don't know what it could be.


----------



## JaspersANGEL (Oct 12, 2009)

He move's around a bit..very rarely tho, switche's place's from the back of the tank to the thermometer.


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

Yeah, that doesn't sound right. He should be swimming a lot more, even if he is old.


----------



## peachesxo (Jan 20, 2011)

Housing 
What size is your tank?
What temperature is your tank?
Does your tank have a filter?
Does your tank have an air stone or other type of aeration?
Is your tank heated?
What tank mates does your betta fish live with?

Food
What type of food do you feed your betta fish?
How often do you feed your betta fish?

Maintenance 
How often do you perform a water change?
What percentage of the water do you change when you perform a water change?
What type of additives do you add to the water when you perform a water change?

Water Parameters:
Have you tested your water? If so, what are the following parameters?

Ammonia:
Nitrite:
Nitrate:
pH:
Hardness:
Alkalinity: 

Symptoms and Treatment
How has your betta fish's appearance changed?
How has your betta fish's behavior changed?
When did you start noticing the symptoms?
Have you started treating your fish? If so, how?
Does your fish have any history of being ill?
How old is your fish (approximately)?


----------



## JaspersANGEL (Oct 12, 2009)

*hehe* he was never one for making bubble nest's, well one is forming in that corner from him going up for air.
I'm thinking of maybe QT-ing him in Tex's tank with salt.


----------



## JaspersANGEL (Oct 12, 2009)

Housing 
What size is your tank? *He's in a 5g acrylic tank*
What temperature is your tank? *Right now it's at 82* F, I usually keep it at 80**
Does your tank have a filter? *Yes, with a sponge cartridge.*
Does your tank have an air stone or other type of aeration?* No, I leave the trap door's open tho
*Is your tank heated? *Yes*
What tank mates does your betta fish live with? *He's alone now, but I tried a snail a while ago*

Food
What type of food do you feed your betta fish? *He get's a variety, Betta flake's, 2 kind's of Betta pellet's that are now in glass container's so I dunno the kind, and other FD stuff that I alway's pre-soak.*
How often do you feed your betta fish? *I feed him once a day, six pellet's everyday*

Maintenance 
How often do you perform a water change? *Twice a week, one vacuum, one water*
What percentage of the water do you change when you perform a water change? *80%*
What type of additives do you add to the water when you perform a water change? *Prime water conditioner*

Water Parameters:
Have you tested your water? *No test kit *If so, what are the following parameters?

Ammonia:
Nitrite:
Nitrate:
pH:
Hardness:
Alkalinity: 

Symptoms and Treatment
How has your betta fish's appearance changed? *No change in appearance*
How has your betta fish's behavior changed? *Alot of stationary swimming and staring out*
When did you start noticing the symptoms? *On friday, he love's his sleep now *lol**
Have you started treating your fish? *No treatment yet *If so, how?
Does your fish have any history of being ill? *Nop just a bit of torn fin's on occasion and he scrapped his head once.*
How old is your fish (approximately)?* I had him at home for six month's now but he's from a pet store
*


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

I would suggest cutting his food down to 4 pellets per day. Too much food can make Betta fish lethargic. Also, it would probably be easier on his tummy if it was 2, twice a day. Remember, their stomachs are only the size of their eye.


----------



## JaspersANGEL (Oct 12, 2009)

But he's a King, someone told me that they needed more food.


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

Oh, ok. Didn't know that. But it would still be better to feed him 3 pellets, twice a day.


----------



## JaspersANGEL (Oct 12, 2009)

ok ya I'll do that.


----------



## JaspersANGEL (Oct 12, 2009)

o forgot to add, i noticed while giving him some flake's this week-end that he spit out some. 
He spit out a big wad of them yesterday, unless he ate too big bites or too much and spit out the rest. I dunno maybe that say's I should start some kind of treatment.


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

I'm not saying that's all that's wrong with him, but his symptoms just aren't clear enough yet to say.


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

Don't feed flakes. Pellets are WAY better for them, and you're less likely to overfeed.


----------



## JaspersANGEL (Oct 12, 2009)

I know eh, he look's fine apart from the swimming in place and staring.


----------



## JaspersANGEL (Oct 12, 2009)

Ok but it's not the flakes doing this I always fed flakes on week-ends.


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

Well, I would stop because they swell up and it might be too much for his stomach to handle, which may be why he's spitting them out. And if it's a huge wad, like you said, then you're feeding him too much.


----------



## JaspersANGEL (Oct 12, 2009)

ok I will stop


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

=)


----------



## JaspersANGEL (Oct 12, 2009)

I'll keep u guy's updated on his health.


----------



## JaspersANGEL (Oct 12, 2009)

Jet has gotten worse HELP!!!
now he's on a plant at the top panting what do i do?


----------



## JaspersANGEL (Oct 12, 2009)

Is this ok for a sick tank ?
I added a bit of salt


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

That looks good. 

I kinda had the same problem with Dragon and it was a water quality issue. I wish I could help more. Just keep up with daily water changes.


----------



## JaspersANGEL (Oct 12, 2009)

Well I kindda maybe think it is too, On friday I was doing his water change and my mom scared/distracted me.

did dragon recover?

I hope Jet recover's


----------



## JaspersANGEL (Oct 12, 2009)

I was looking at him in his sick tank and he has a small ball of grayish fluff on his tail 
does salt cure that too or after a week of salt should i start something else?


----------



## JaspersANGEL (Oct 12, 2009)

Well Jet died sometime during the night.
Thankx to all who helped!


----------

